# Alphabetize collections?



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

Is there a way to alphabetize your collection list on the homepage?


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

The only directions that I've found are to add a random symbol in front of the category and then alphabetize your screen by title. Theoretically, the categories will come first, in order, though your book titles will also appear after them.

I tried this, and my K3 ignored the symbol and mixed the categories in with the titles. It could just be the symbol that I chose, though (<<), so you can give it a whirl if you want


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> The only directions that I've found are to add a random symbol in front of the category and then alphabetize your screen by title. Theoretically, the categories will come first, in order, though your book titles will also appear after them.
> 
> I tried this, and my K3 ignored the symbol and mixed the categories in with the titles. It could just be the symbol that I chose, though (<<), so you can give it a whirl if you want


It seems that the K3 sorting algorithm ignores some punctuation, such as period or comma; but I found that a hyphen works to make them sort to the top when sorting by title. Someone else said they used a zero successfully.


----------



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you both for your replies!  I was able to sort my list alphabetically, but for some reason it also showed each book title underneath each collection.   I don't want to show books titles, I just want my collections to show alphabetically.  I guess there isn't a way to do this?  Or would adding symbols somehow work?


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry, mysweetpeas, but as far as I know, there's no way to show only the collections and have them alphabetized as well. You can't have your cake and eat it too. (This issue with the Kindle makes about as much sense as the previous sentence does. Seriously, I hope they include this in one of their software upgrades soon!)


----------



## mysweetpeas (Sep 29, 2010)

Well that's very strange.  It would make total sense to be able to create collections, and then simply alphabetize them.  I'm sure many people would prefer it that way. Hmmm. I wonder why they didn't make it like that.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mysweetpeas said:


> Well that's very strange. It would make total sense to be able to create collections, and then simply alphabetize them. I'm sure many people would prefer it that way. Hmmm. I wonder why they didn't make it like that.


We often wonder why they choose to do the things they do and not things we'd like them to do (can you say, "screen-savers"?). In my case, I only have 6 or 7 categories, so it's not an issue with me, since they all show up on the first page of the Home screen.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have just started doing this.....I love it. I have symbols in front of my collections and then have "sort by title" so that all the collections go to the front. I have *** in front of my Current collection so it is always at the top.....all the others have **.

But, I have taken it further. 
I put my Next Actions (from Getting Things Done) in my Kindle now in the form of Collection titles. I put <>Next Action followed by the date followed by a few words like "Call Sears Repair about Washer" The <> puts them after my ** Collections. They sort themselves by date. I just delete after I do them.

I don't carry a cell phone as they don't work at my house or area but sometimes I do need numbers when I am out and I always have my Kindle with me.....so I have put a bunch of Collections that begin <>Phone: and then the name and number. The <>Phone puts after my <>Next Actions and my **Collections.

Now for those with cell phones/IPhones etc. this probably would not help you any but I have found it really helpful.


----------

